# Attention à votre conversion SMIC



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
Il y a quelques jours j'ai vu passer un post sur la future augmentation du SMIC du 1er Août.
La publi parlait du nouveau taux net de 8.76 € soit divisé par 0.7812 = 11,213 Brut.
Alors déjà NON ! ! ! ! ! !  Il faut attendre le *taux Brut Officiel*. Pour ça qu'on ne parle jamais en net mais en BRUT.
Tous les salariés n'ont pas les mêmes cotisations salariales : certains cotisent à plus de choses que d'autres.
NOUS NOTAMMENT !  ! ! !  Nous cotisons pour  1.04% au titre de la Prévoyance. Regardez les fiches de paie de vos conjoints, vous verrez qu'eux n'ont pas ça.
Donc le SMIC sera de 11.06 ou 11.07 selon l'arrondi que décidera le Gouvernement, mais certainement pas de 11.213.
Donc je ne sais plus qui disait que le nouveau plafond Brut du SMIC serait de 56.07€, Sûrement pas !!!!
Ne vous basez pas à cela car vous serez au dessus et les PE perdront le CMG
Il est fort probable que le plafond journalier passer à 55.34 €
Belle journée à toutes et tous


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

ISA19 parlait de 11.15 €.
Pareil, je pense que ce taux est faux.
Et j'ai retrouvé, c'est CHANTOU qui parlait de 56.07 Brut pour le plafond...
Donc NON aux 2 !


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

En attente  du décret officiel il convient d'être prudente.
En tout état de cause la presse parle de 2.01%.
Donc on peut avoir une estimation réaliste de 10.85€ x 1.0201 = 11.0681€ brut arrondi à  11.07€ brut
Soit 11.07 x 5 = 55.35€ brut  suivant l'arrondi retenu


----------



## isa19 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

voila ce que j'ai trouvé ce matin :

SMIC : Taux applicables au 01/08/2022

TAUX DU SMIC HORAIRE AU 01/08/2022Smic horaire brut11,06 €Smic horaire net8,77 €


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

*ISA19*
Ce qui confirme ce que je disais .... que le taux de conversion 0.7812 n'est propre qu'aux Ass Mat, car si tu fais 11.06 x 0.7812 ça fait 8.64 et pas 8.76


----------



## isa19 (15 Juillet 2022)

oui mais c'est bien ce taux brut de 11.06€ x 3 qui va être déductible de nos impôts.


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Juillet 2022)

Comme  je l'ai dit plus haut le décret n'est pas sortie zu journal officiel à ma connaissance donc suivant l'arrondi qui sera retenu cela sera peut-être 11.o6 ou 11.07€ brut donc il n'est pas utile à mon avis de donner des chiffres qui ne sont pas forcément juste


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> oui mais c'est bien ce taux brut de 11.06€ x 3 qui va être déductible de nos impôts.


*Oui, évidemment*


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

*PIOUPIOU*
Oui c'est ce que je dis, la seule incertitude c'est l'arrondi de 11.068 : il serait plus logique d'arrondir à 11.07.
Mon post avait juste pour but d'alerter sur le fait qu'en reconstituant le brut à partir du Smic net ne fonctionnait pas pour les ass mat à cause de la cotisation Prévoyance de 1.04%


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

J’ai fait en fonction du simulateur actuel de pajemploi


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> J’ai fait en fonction du simulateur actuel de pajemploi


*Alors comme d'hab Pajemploi déconne : car même si l'Etat arrondit à 11.07, alors 11.07 x 5 = 55,35 €*


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> voila ce que j'ai trouvé ce matin :
> 
> ...


Du coup 43,85 net


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
ben non.
Si c'est 11.06, alors 11.06 x 5 = 55.30 € bruts x 0.7812 = 43,20 euros.
Si c'est 11.07, alors 11.06 x 5 = 55.35 € bruts x 0.7812 = 43,24 euros.


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Tu as trouvé ça où ?


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Isa19 « Smic horaire net8,77 € » 

8,77 x 5 = 43,85 🤨


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Alors relis mon post initial.
8.76 ou 8.77 net (selon l'arrondi, car moi j'ai vu 8.76) c'est une fois déduites les cotisations salariales communes à tout le monde.
Nous ASS MAT, nous avons une cotisation en plus ; LA PREVOYANCE à 1.04%. Et plus on te pique de charges salariales, plus ton salaire net baisse.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

« LA PREVOYANCE à 1.04%. Et plus on te pique de charges salariales, plus ton salaire net baisse. » 😡👎🏼


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> « LA PREVOYANCE à 1.04%. Et plus on te pique de charges salariales, plus ton salaire net baisse. » 😡👎🏼


Ce qui m’intéresse tarif journalier NET ?


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Si je prends la fiche de paie que j'ai en ordi et que je mets 11.07 dans le brut, regarde ce que ça donne en net...
Pas 8.77 !
Pour le tarif net journalier multiplie les chiffres bruts et nets de l'image par 5.
C'est le calcul que j'ai mis plus haut.
Si c'est 11.06, alors 11.06 x 5 = 55.30 € bruts x 0.7812 = 43,20 euros.
Si c'est 11.07, alors 11.06 x 5 = 55.35 € bruts x 0.7812 = 43,24 euros.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

OK donc je vais donner 43,20€ net. 
Merci Nanou 👍👋


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Juillet 2022)

Un simulateur comme sonnom m'indique ne fait qu'une simulation qui n'est qu'une approximation qui n'a aucune valeur légale.


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Juillet 2022)

Toujours raisonner et calculer en BRUT car on est sur de ne pas se tromper. En récupérant des informations en net à droite et à gauche qui ne sont du même secteur professionnel avec des taux de cotisation différente on peut reporter de fausses infos


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

On en apprend tous les jours sur le forum, je ne savais pas qu'on payait la prévoyance en plus par rapport à un salarié lambda ... Je présenterai les changements de taux différemment aux parents la prochaine fois.


----------

